# Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?



## RyzA (1. September 2015)

*Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Hallo!


Welche Hardwarekomponente oder auch Peripheriegerät ist an eurem PC am ältesten?


Bei mir ist es der Monitor welcher mitlerweile 8 Jahre alt ist. Aber er läuft. 
Danach kommt das Gehäuse mit 7 Jahren.
Dann Brenner, HDD, CPU, Mobo, Ram, SDD, Grafikkarte und ganz zum Schluß das Netzteil. Das hatte ich zuletzt getauscht.


----------



## evilgrin68 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Derzeit der Brenner... wird eh nur alle Jubeljahre mal gebraucht. Nennt es Nostalgie... irgendwo im Keller liegt noch ein Floppy, leider happert es an der Schnittstelle am Board.


----------



## Honsel17 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

DVD Laufwerk und Brenner, 2 Jahre alt aber rennen noch wenn man sie braucht


----------



## Erok (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Hi 

Müsste meine Maushalterung Roccat Apuri sein https://geizhals.de/roccat-apuri-mauskabelhalterung-roc-15-310-a445237.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Das Ding ist einfach nicht kaputt zu bekommen  Und leistet mir glaub schon seit 4 oder 5 Jahren Treue Dienste 

Danach kommt dann meine 512 GB grosse Samsung SSD 830, die auch läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft 

Greetz Erok


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Brenner habe ich ganz vergessen... der ist auch am ältesten bei mir. Und Schrott (läßt sich nicht mehr öffnen). Habe aber noch ein zweites Ersatz DVD Laufwerk.
Einen neuen Brenner kaufe ich bei der nächsten PC Aufrüstung.


----------



## iReckyy (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Bei mit ist es eine 1TB WD Green. Hat jetzt seit Ende 2009 ~7600 Stunden hinter sich.

Am Anfang war sie noch die Systemfestplatte, dann wurde sie von einer SSD abgelöst.

Jetzt sind da meine Daten drauf [emoji56]


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*



Erok schrieb:


> Müsste meine Maushalterung Roccat Apuri sein https://geizhals.de/roccat-apuri-mauskabelhalterung-roc-15-310-a445237.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> 
> Das Ding ist einfach nicht kaputt zu bekommen  Und leistet mir glaub schon seit 4 oder 5 Jahren Treue Dienste



Ist auch mein ältestes Teil, das hat sogar meine Lötkünste überlebt.


----------



## Erok (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist auch mein ältestes Teil, das hat sogar meine Lötkünste überlebt.



Ja das ist wirklich sehr robust  Bin froh, damals das Geld darin investiert zu haben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Mein Gehäuse


----------



## S754 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Der DVD Brenner und das Diskettenlaufwerk, geschätzt so ca. 7 Jahre.
Der Rest ist keine 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## Baker79 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Bei mir ists wohl auch das Gehäuse: Chieftech Mesh CA-01B-B-SL. Schön viel Platz für 4 Festplatten, Wakü usw. und danach kommt auch mein DVD-Brenner LG Electronics GH20NS SATA schwarz


----------



## zombie82 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Bei mir sind es die Festplatten, eine aus dem Jahr 2004 und die andere aus 2007... sind nicht mehr die besten aber sie laufen


----------



## XT1024 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*



Baker79 schrieb:


> Bei mir ists wohl auch das Gehäuse: Chieftech Mesh CA-01B-B-SL.


Jo, allerdings bei mir als midi Variante und vmtl. so 2006-2007 gekauft.

Danach wohl der Monitor vmtl. auch etwa 2006-2008
Die ebenfalls aus dieser Zeit stammende WD1001FALS hat sich vor ein paar Wochen verabschiedet.

Edit:  Es müsste die Terratec Cinergy 1200 DVB-S von Q3-4 2005 sein.


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Das Gehäuse (Amacrox Spider) von 2005
Dann Maus / Tastatur Set (Logitech s510) von 2006


----------



## LSchmiddie (3. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Das ganze system: sprich ddr2-ram, c2d, 775-mb und IDE-festplatte


----------



## Salanto (3. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Mein Athlon XP 2400+ ...


----------



## taks (4. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...rem-pc-2.html?highlight=%E4lteste+komponenten


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

DVD-Brenner. Der ist so von 2006. Ist glaub ich von Samsung oder LG. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Knogle (4. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Bei mir ist es der RAID Controller aus 2001 und der andere SAS Controller aus 2006


----------



## HisN (4. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

(Zweit)Monitor oder USB-Diskettenlaufwerk. Dürften ähnlich alt sein. Monitor ist von 2007


----------



## masterX244 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

ne 2,5 zoll-Festplatte, stammt noch von nem laptop der vor 2.5 jahren verreckt ist nachdem er 4 jahre hinter sich hatte -> 6,5 jahre, ist jetzt im Kasten als zweitplatte für die linuxe im Dienst, der Tischnager hat genausoviele jahre auf dem Buckel (der rechtsklick hat schon begonnen zu spinnen was sich aber beheben ließ mittels eines Ersatz-schalters)


----------



## Zocker24 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Meine 1tb Platte von Samsung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Im Pc1: Ein DVD Laufwerk von 2006 oder so 
Ausserhalb wäre das mein HP psc2410 von Juli 2004 und mein Dell 2005fpw von 2005
in PC2 ist das wohl auch ein ODD von 2001 glaube ich. Gibt es nicht schon so einen Thread?


----------



## Guru4GPU (8. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Bei mir ist nix älter als 4 Jahre, bis auf mein Kartenlesegerät, das ist schon in 3 Rechnern über 10 Jahre in gebrauch


----------



## GxGamer (13. September 2015)

*AW: Welches ist die älteste Komponente in/an euren Rechner?*

Ich mache hier mal zu, weil es das Thema schon gibt. Sollte es einen markanten Unterschied zwischen den Threads geben, der die Schliessung ungerechtfertigt erscheinen lässt, bitte ich um eine Nachricht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-funktionierende-komponenten-am-eurem-pc.html

-Closed-


----------

